# Tri-Color English shepherd female for sale



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

Registered. 

Not spayed.

18 months. 

No pictures yet, but will try to post some later. 

I thought this would be a good breed for the farm, but turns out not for my situtation. I need more LGDs, specifically, and can't keep more dogs (or anything else, for that matter) than I need. 

She is sweet and loving, strong herding drive, would work cattle I'd bet. Guards well, barks at intruders, animal or human. 

I paid $400, I'd like to get that back. I've got papers on her.


----------



## GoinHome (Sep 22, 2011)

Adding phone number for contact: 
870-439-2941

Tri-Color English shepherd female for sale 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Registered. 

Not spayed.

18 months. 

No pictures yet, but will try to post some later. 

I thought this would be a good breed for the farm, but turns out not for my situtation. I need more LGDs, specifically, and can't keep more dogs (or anything else, for that matter) than I need. 

She is sweet and loving, strong herding drive, would work cattle I'd bet. Guards well, barks at intruders, animal or human. 

I paid $400, I'd like to get that back. I've got papers on her. 
Share 
Share this post on Digg
Del.icio.us
Technorati
Twitter


----------

